

How scientific group-think forms and grows - johndcook
http://wmbriggs.com/blog/?p=2593

======
reasonattlm
A related view is Aubrey de Grey's triangular logjam model of the state of
aging research:

[http://www.longevitymeme.org/articles/viewarticle.cfm?articl...](http://www.longevitymeme.org/articles/viewarticle.cfm?article_id=19)

